# Still Trying To Find Out- How Many Campden Tablets?



## critterhunter (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm still trying to find some solid advice on this. We are making about 6.5 gallons of pear wine and put in three tablets in the primary. With each racking since then (5 total so far) we have put in one tablet. I could use some advice on this- How many tablets per gallon go into the primary and then how many of them per racking? Also, should we add some again when bottling and how much? Thanks.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 15, 2010)

I typically will add 1 C-tab per gallon in the primary. No addition when racking to secondary, then 1 tab per gallon on next racking and every second racking thereafter; however, this may vary if the intervals between racking are unusually short or long.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah - 1 tablet per gallon. Once fermentation is complete rack and add the sulfites in. Then every 3-4 months re-add.

IMO - i would switch to the k-meta powder form - it is much easier to measure and dissolve.


----------



## zack67360 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks critterhunter for asking, as I was wondering as well. I wanted to stabalize a 5 gallon carboy of wine and stop the fermentation process, so added 2.5 tsp of potassium sorbate and one campden tablet per my suppliers advice. He must've meant one campden tablet per gallon. The 2.5 of potassium sorbate I know I got correct, as he said 0.5 tsp. per gallon.
zack


----------



## buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

When adding k-meta I find that the easiest way is to mix up a solution with water and store it in a small bottle that does not have a metal lid.
Take 8 ounces of water and mix in 2 1/2 teaspoons of k-meta powder. At this concentration one teaspoon of this mixture is equal to one campden tablet.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 15, 2010)

zack67360 said:


> Thanks critterhunter for asking, as I was wondering as well. I wanted to stabalize a 5 gallon carboy of wine and stop the fermentation process, so added 2.5 tsp of potassium sorbate and one campden tablet per my suppliers advice. He must've meant one campden tablet per gallon. The 2.5 of potassium sorbate I know I got correct, as he said 0.5 tsp. per gallon.
> zack



Keep in mind - sorbate does not stop an active fermentation - it prevents renewed fermentation.


----------



## zack67360 (Nov 15, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Keep in mind - sorbate does not stop an active fermentation - it prevents renewed fermentation.




Didn't know that. Thanks.
z


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 15, 2010)

zack67360 said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks.
> z



Hey - i didn't know it either before i joined this forum...


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2010)

zack67360 said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks.
> z



Yea kinda "BIRTH CONTROL for yeast ... LOL


----------



## BobF (Nov 15, 2010)

buddy said:


> When adding k-meta I find that the easiest way is to mix up a solution with water and store it in a small bottle that does not have a metal lid.
> Take 4 ounces of water and mix in 2 1/2 teaspoons of k-meta powder. At this concentration one teaspoon of this mixture is equal to one campden tablet.


 
I do something similar. 2 tsp k-meta in 20oz of water. Sulfite additions are 15cc of this solution.

This is the same rate as 1/4 tsp in 5g


----------



## jsavage (Nov 15, 2010)

All the instructions I've read say 1 tab per gallon. However, I've come across different tablets that say 1 tab contributes 50ppm/gal, 78ppm/gal, and 150ppm gal. So who knows. I think it's best to find out how much concentration 1 tablet of what you've got will bring the SO2 level to in one gallon, then throw in enough to get to 50ppm/gal. I've switched to the powder to avoid the confusion... plus you get more bang for you buck with the powder - and you don't have to grind it up. Good luck.


----------



## buddy (Nov 16, 2010)

BobF said:


> I do something similar. 2 tsp k-meta in 20oz of water. Sulfite additions are 15cc of this solution.
> 
> This is the same rate as 1/4 tsp in 5g



Bob, I checked out the math to see if your formula works out to the same as mine and I found that yours works out perfectly to 1/4 tsp per 5 gal.
Mine on the other hand was actually twice the recommended value. I got this information from a fact sheet that I received at a wine making store and took the information at face value without verifying the numbers. I have edited my first response to use twice as much water.
I used this solution for my last two batches so I don't think that I will be adding any more k-meta to them.
Thanks for cluing me in on my mistake.


----------



## BobF (Nov 16, 2010)

buddy said:


> Bob, I checked out the math to see if your formula works out to the same as mine and I found that yours works out perfectly to 1/4 tsp per 5 gal.
> Mine on the other hand was actually twice the recommended value. I got this information from a fact sheet that I received at a wine making store and took the information at face value without verifying the numbers. I have edited my first response to use twice as much water.
> I used this solution for my last two batches so I don't think that I will be adding any more k-meta to them.
> Thanks for cluing me in on my mistake.


 
You're welcome. Some folks use a higher concentration with smaller doses, but I like this ratio b/c it's easy to measure out for top-up bottles as well.


----------



## critterhunter (Nov 17, 2010)

So if I throw 7 tablets in a 7 gallon primary, and then 1 tablet in at every racking, do you think that will be OK? I'd like to stick with the tablets for now since I'm just getting into wine making. If anybody can give me a clear "this many" for the primary and "this many" for each racking that would do nicely for now.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 17, 2010)

critterhunter said:


> So if I throw 7 tablets in a 7 gallon primary, and then 1 tablet in at every racking, do you think that will be OK? I'd like to stick with the tablets for now since I'm just getting into wine making. If anybody can give me a clear "this many" for the primary and "this many" for each racking that would do nicely for now.



What you ask for is really not out there... you might consider getting a test kit for sulphite.

7 crushed tabs in the primary (1 tab per gallon) is OK, but not sure what you mean by "1 tablet at every racking" -- do you mean 1 tablet per gallon?

Beyond the primary stage requires some judgement based (primarily) on interval -- if you're racking every 30-60 days, adding sulphite at each racking is too much. If you're racking after 6(+) months, then yes, I would add 1 tab per gallon.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

I will be adding to the tutorials soon how to do a titration test. This will allow you to determine your sulfite levels in your wine.

Typically is 1 camden per gallon at beginning. 1/4 teaspoon at racking to secondary and a pinch later. Beyond that you would only want to add minute amounts. 

Sulfite (when added to a liquid) splits in two. Half free sulfite and hald bound sulfite. The bound sulfite is what clings to the oxygen molecules preventing oxidation. When there is more bound sulfite than oxygen that is when you begin to get the sulfer smell.

Use clean and sanitary bottles, equipment, juice etc and you will be fine.


----------



## critterhunter (Nov 17, 2010)

So is campden tablets more of a prevenative thing in terms of the wine going south from bacteria and such. I mean, I talked to a friend who says he never does anything but throw yeast and sugar into his wine he makes.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 17, 2010)

critterhunter said:


> So is campden tablets more of a prevenative thing in terms of the wine going south from bacteria and such. I mean, I talked to a friend who says he never does anything but throw yeast and sugar into his wine he makes.



That is correct - there are folks on here that do not use sulphites with their wine. You can make perfectly good wine without it - I just don't take that chance - a lot of time goes into this for it to go south in the later months.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

There is bacteria on everything. Some good and some bad. You can have success by just tossing in yeast. Fruit that was frozen will have little if any so you would be ok there, but on the skins and small cuts in fruit bacteria await.

By adding warmth and sugar you are making a perfect environment for bacteria to breed.

To prevent youe investment from going bad (unless you are alergic to sulfite) you should add camden tablets or the equilevant of Pot. Meta. to your must. This will kill and hinder bacteria and wild yeasts from starting right away. Upon the addition of your commercial yeast it will begin to multiply as they are more tol

rant of sulfite. By the time the bad bacteria can start the alcohol will hinder their growth and the commercial yeast will be overwelming to them.

Some of the things we do to make wine can be skipped but you are just awaiting problems.


----------



## critterhunter (Nov 17, 2010)

OK then, so I would then figure that if I go 1 per gallon in the primary and then just 1 tablet per racking (not 1 per gallon) every time I rack it, then I should probably be lowering my risk of the wine going bad from bacteria or oxidizing, yet not risking over doing it either?


----------



## PPBart (Nov 17, 2010)

critterhunter said:


> OK then, so I would then figure that if I go 1 per gallon in the primary and then just 1 tablet per racking (not 1 per gallon) every time I rack it, then I should probably be lowering my risk of the wine going bad from bacteria or oxidizing, yet not risking over doing it either?



I suppose it would depend to some degree on frequency of racking, but I doubt that 1 tablet in a 5 or 6-gallon batch would really do anything towards protecting the wine, even if you racked every month. 

Perhaps someone here has done some bench testing(?)


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't understannd why you are hell bent to add 1 tab everytime you rack X 6times? I'm betting your wine will be oxidixed and leaving to much behind. That means after 6 months you will only have 1/2 the meta needed
Just add 6 crushed tabs after it dry and forget the rest. If using powder 1/4 tsp will do 6 gallons. Both methods will protect your wine for 3 monts aging then repeat.


----------



## critterhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not hell bent on only using one tablet per racking at all. I'm just asking how many I need to use. So far I've got the primary info down I think. 1 tablet per gallon, right. OK, fine, but I'm still wondering how many tablets per racking based on a per gallon dosage. That's all I want to know here if anybody can help. Like I said, power dosages do nothing for me because I plan to stick with the tablets for now until I use my supply of them up, then later I might try the powder stuff.


----------



## JasonH (Nov 19, 2010)

critterhunter said:


> I'm not hell bent on only using one tablet per racking at all. I'm just asking how many I need to use. So far I've got the primary info down I think. 1 tablet per gallon, right. OK, fine, but I'm still wondering how many tablets per racking based on a per gallon dosage. That's all I want to know here if anybody can help. Like I said, power dosages do nothing for me because I plan to stick with the tablets for now until I use my supply of them up, then later I might try the powder stuff.



1 tablet per gallon every 3 months or so after the batch is fermented dry.


----------



## BobF (Nov 19, 2010)

critterhunter said:


> I'm not hell bent on only using one tablet per racking at all. I'm just asking how many I need to use. So far I've got the primary info down I think. 1 tablet per gallon, right. OK, fine, but I'm still wondering how many tablets per racking based on a per gallon dosage. That's all I want to know here if anybody can help. Like I said, power dosages do nothing for me because I plan to stick with the tablets for now until I use my supply of them up, then later I might try the powder stuff.


 
Add one tab per gallon at every other racking. If it's been 3 months since your last racking, add 1 tab per gallon.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 19, 2010)

critterhunter said:


> I'm not hell bent on only using one tablet per racking at all. I'm just asking how many I need to use. So far I've got the primary info down I think. 1 tablet per gallon, right. OK, fine, but I'm still wondering how many tablets per racking based on a per gallon dosage. That's all I want to know here if anybody can help. Like I said, power dosages do nothing for me because I plan to stick with the tablets for now until I use my supply of them up, then later I might try the powder stuff.





Here's a quote from Jack Kellar's site:

“If you add Campden or pot meta at the time of the 1st racking, add it again at the 3rd and 5th rackings and before bottling (when stabilizing the wine). This should be done whether the recipe mentions it or not.” 

Here's an illustration of how that instruction could be applied:

Primary -- 1 tablet per gallon
Rack to Secondary -- no addition
Rack after 90 days -- 1 tablet per gallon
Rack after 90 days -- no addition
Rack after 90 days -- 1 tablet per gallon
(repeat as needed...)

Jack's a widely respected source, but even his instructions cannot be followed blindly -- e.g., if for some reason you have to rack at 30-day intervals, following this and adding 1 tablet per gallon will over-sulphite the wine.


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 19, 2010)

i dont add any during racking only in the beginning & the end.


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> i dont add any during racking only in the beginning & the end.



I agree with slyguy! in the beginning and the end..


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2010)

OK guys.
Now what the time for you from BEGINING to END?
I like others age our wines at least one year. So, if you only do it at the begining and end you will gave a big chance the end is just that ended with oxidized wine. You need to keep up the sulfites in any wine. 
Now if you are talking about a 30 day kit wine thats another story.


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> OK guys.
> Now what the time for you from BEGINING to END?
> I like others age our wines at least one year. So, if you only do it at the begining and end you will gave a big chance the end is just that ended with oxidized wine. You need to keep up the sulfites in any wine.
> Now if you are talking about a 30 day kit wine thats another story.



Well Tom I put them in, in the beginning of fermentation and then I usually rack a couple of times 2-3 and the last rack before I bottle I add some more. I do have one bulk aging that I will add more to as time goes on but since I use Super-Kleer I do not have to rack so many times therfore I don't add any in between.. I am still learning and would appreciate any input but fro what I have read here so far I hope I am good??????


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2010)

Now you have racked off the primary. Once your wine goes dry in the secondary .990 then you add 1 tab per gallon. Then you can start the clearing stages. You add your clearing agent. Now, in spite of what you hear wait 2-3 weeks till you have a firm amt of sediment before you rack. Now 90 days from your 2 tab after the wine is dry add 2 more tabs. I'm not saying you need to rack once a month or whatever. Rather keep up the meta. So, if another 90 days go by before bottling then add 2 more tabs.
You will also need to degass your wine before adding any clearing stuff. Have you done that yet? Do you have a degasser?


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 20, 2010)

Last couple batches ive done have just been 5-6 months before bottling so i just do the initial and then again before bottling. They have all turned out wonderful. Haven't done any worth aging yet but when i do id go with the every 3 month. I do not use clearing agents in my wine. only did one kit, (pinot gris) The other 2 batches were Apfelwein. Now my peach ill probly age for a little longer.


----------

